# Top French police dog gets bravery medal



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

http://news.yahoo.com/top-french-police-dog-gets-bravery-medal-020833774.html


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

they consider them "sheepdogs" ?? at least the author did 
would like to know the "bravery" part; no mention of that ???
all in all kinda a weak article imo, or at least the link that showed up when i clicked it


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

rick smith said:


> they consider them "sheepdogs" ?? at least the author did


Malinois , Tervuren, Groenendael and Laekenois
are all Belgian Shepherds


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

rick smith said:


> they consider them "sheepdogs" ?? at least the author did
> would like to know the "bravery" part; no mention of that ???
> all in all kinda a weak article imo, or at least the link that showed up when i clicked it


Uh, yeah. That's cuz they're herders (sheep, goat, cattle, etc.)


----------

